# new with piranhas



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

ey ppl.....um.....i got 2 red bellys yesterday there like 1.5 - 2 inches long.....i have no clue what to feed them.....i tried feeder guppies...but there like not interested....lol.....can ne1 help me with this?..or know what i shud like....feed them when there that small?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

First of all get another 1 cuz 2 Ps will most likely kill eachother. If you just got em the other day give em a while to get use to their new home and they will come around and start eating.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Not interested in feeder guppies? That's new. Anyway, you shoud wait a few hours later, maybe then it should be hungry. My p's didnt eat when I just got them. Now, they eat like barbarians.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

lol.......theyll kill each other eh?.....damn ! ....they seem fine so far.....swimming around 2gether and sh*t...but there like....always chillin in 1 corner of the tank..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How big is the tank?
How long has it been set up?
What temp is the water?


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

25 gallon
its been set up for almost a year i had like an oscar in it for a few months
the temp of the water is 81


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

They will most likley kill each other if you have only 2. Maybe not now but when they get older they may fight for terrortory. Thats what i read.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

f2esh
:welcome: :welcome:


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

I would add another, When my p's were that small they would not eat guppies but they loved the ruby red minnows.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

hm.......arent the minnows 2 big for them? lol.....the fish are so tiny...and um.....what if u keep them like well fed....is there still a good chance of them killing each other?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes because its over territory


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

kawi ur avatar fuckin cracked me up


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

here is the big version


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

kawi, we see the before picture, now were is the after.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

dang only a 25 gallon for 2 rbp's? youre gonna want to upgrade to something a little bigger when those reds start growing man. 
otherwise you can try feeding them shrimp, or smelt. that usually gets them to eat. if youve just got them you probably want to give them a day or two to let them settle in and what not. hope this helps.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

yea.......the 25 is only for now while there still small......my uncles makin me a 60 gallon .....so wen ther bigger ill move them into there


----------

